# Core Plugs: Leave em or Rake em?



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

What's everyone's thoughts on cores that are pulled during aerating for overseed or reno? Do you guys rake them up or leave them?


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Not 100% necessary but I'd give em a light rake. That way if your walking over the lawn and your stepping on them you don't make dirt clod mounds.


----------



## NorthJerseyLawnGuy (Apr 4, 2019)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> What's everyone's thoughts on cores that are pulled during aerating for overseed or reno? Do you guys rake them up or leave them?


They will dissolve over time but I prefer to wait a few days until they are dry and rake them out. If you overseeded it's a good way to get some seed to soil contact and if you have an unlevel yard it will help to level out some of the low spots. If you can, a drag mat is ideal.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

I asked the superintendent this exact question and he just mows right over them. Different if you are mowing at green heights of course, but for fairways and roughs he leaves them be.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Rake em up. Much cleaner.


----------



## DiabeticKripple (Apr 14, 2019)

I mulch them up with the mower so it spreads the dirt around. Helps level out the yard a tad and gets rid of the ugly turds.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

These are all good answers! I like the concept of "mowing them" and breaking them up and returning them back to the yard. The use for soil to seed contact is also a good idea


----------



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

I think it's a to each their own situation. Connor Ward doesn't do either. He shovels!

https://youtu.be/tD3A3aAjvfU


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Rucraz2 said:


> I think it's a to each their own situation. Connor Ward doesn't do either. He shovels!


Yes I've seen his YouTube video on this. Connor is great and informative for sure! I like that there is mixed reviews. I feel that everyone situation is different and hearing personal experiences, gives us different options. Thanks guys! Some good info here


----------

